# Reallly??????



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

when you are trolling a stretch 25 and snatch a snapper because they are so flippin thick, its kinda hard to buy the dwindling stocks thing.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Too that!!!!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a killer red though! Man that would be a whole lot of good in 2 months!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Endangered man, ask Obama.*


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Snapper*

Obama gotta go,, vote him OUT!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ozeanjager said:


> when you are trolling a stretch 25 and snatch a snapper because they are so flippin thick, its kinda hard to buy the dwindling stocks thing.


Ok, I understand the whole frustration on snapper limits. But I doubt he was just snatched as the bait went by because there are so many he couldn't get out of the way...

And Red Snapper limits have been going down since long before Obama. Blaming Obama for snapper limits sure is fun but it's not going to help get them fixed because he is not the cause. Don't waste time being pissed at the wrong person...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've has that happen when trolling over structure, they come up and nip at the lure, end up swipping at it and hooking themselves.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't blame Obama!!! I think I read a thread from him the other day letting us all know it's Bush's fault..... LOL. And if we just let him do 4 more years we can keep all the fish we catch and we can run our boats on solar energy. We can buy the solar panels from Solyndra.... oops they got our money and ran. Maybe we can buy them from China. Thanks Obama..... not


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

that report is very true. was out with simmonsskiff last week.(see 23"trigger) we trolled over several public wrecks with stretches in hopes for AJ , kings , etc. after hooking and releasing to many to count red snapper we moved on. i even tried jigging and caught snapper after snapper on a larger jig for AJ's.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those poor snapper, so over populated that they are starving to death and hitting stretches and AJ jigs.... The one in the pic was so distraught he jumped in front of the lure just to end it all………. It's a crying shame I tell you.........

Great report and snap......... :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

What does Obama have to do with state fishing regulations? Just curious.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Caught a 30 incher off a wreck on a stretch 30 2 years ago. Will post a pic later. He actually was hooked in the mouth.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JonnyT said:


> What does Obama have to do with state fishing regulations? Just curious.


I believe it was more of a joke about the lefty's blaming everything wrong in this world on GW even though he's been out of office for more that 3 years. I saw that comment and laughed........

Back to the original thread,,,,,, I have never caught a snapper off a stretch........ Interesting info and photo. Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Something the government may not be taking into consideration is with these ever growing populations the mingos/Vermillion Snapper populations are in free fall.

We are now catching Snappers in locations that should be all mingos, the snappers are moving into the live bottom areas and eating every thing that moves including all the baby groupers, mingos, Ajs and what ever else these violent fish want to eat.

Not to mention the average size of the snappers are increasing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

JonnyT said:


> What does Obama have to do with state fishing regulations? Just curious.


 
He actually has a lot to do with it. Just look at the Activist Commie Jane Lubechenko ( forth Reich )he personally appointed to run NOAA. Now if you know how the system works then you know the Feds put pressureon the States to comply or lose all federal money. Therefore the State regulations are directly affected by Obama and his cronies he has appointed and his communist Czars he has shoved down our throats without senate or House approval.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> He actually has a lot to do with it. Just look at the Activist Commie Jane Lubechenko ( forth Reich )he personally appointed to run NOAA. Now if you know how the system works then you know the Feds put pressureon the States to comply or lose all federal money. Therefore the State regulations are directly affected by Obama and his cronies he has appointed and his communist Czars he has shoved down our throats without senate or House approval.


 
So, which activist commies did the presidents before Obama put in there? Becuase fishing limits have been bad for way longer than 3 years...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

WW2 said:


> So, which activist commies did the presidents before Obama put in there? Becuase fishing limits have been bad for way longer than 3 years...


You are correct this has been going on for longer than three years but Obama appointed the final nail in the coffin with Lubechencko. The answer is not to get worse or less freedom but get someone who will stand for freedom and less restrictive Government. Forget the past it is gone we only have the present and the future so how are we going to leave this Country to our Children, that is the real question. Right now we are failing them big time. If Obama was the answer then what in hades was the question?


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

WW2 said:


> Ok, I understand the whole frustration on snapper limits. But I doubt he was just snatched as the bait went by because there are so many he couldn't get out of the way...
> 
> And Red Snapper limits have been going down since long before Obama. Blaming Obama for snapper limits sure is fun but it's not going to help get them fixed because he is not the cause. Don't waste time being pissed at the wrong person...


 The over populated red snappers are WAY down the list as to why I'm pissed off at your President! How any American can defend his actions is beyond me. Oh well, I guess this is a conversation for the politics section.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> I believe it was more of a joke about the lefty's blaming everything wrong in this world on GW even though he's been out of office for more that 3 years. I saw that comment and laughed........
> 
> Back to the original thread,,,,,, I have never caught a snapper off a stretch........ Interesting info and photo. Thanks for sharing...........


Thanks for having my back Boatjob1. Hope I did not offend anyone by mentioning Obama. we all know he will go down in history as the greatest Muslim President we have ever had.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see picking them up on a stretch. I run across holes regularly that are stacked up from 150ft. to 20ft. from the surface. Most of my biggest snappers come from free lining a cig for kings. We keep picking up those big sows on the surface.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

The snapper population is better, at the expense of all our other reef fish. I believe that the stocks should be evaluated in zones As for Obama, c'mon man , he isn't even called out on his FORGED birth cert ... Felony last thine I checked.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

big blue said:


> The over populated red snappers are WAY down the list as to why I'm pissed off at your President! How any American can defend his actions is beyond me. Oh well, I guess this is a conversation for the politics section.


Not defending him at all. But blaming him for snapper regulations is just assinine. So, did the radical socialist Bush also have an issue with Snapper? Because fishing regulations got much tighter under him as well. 

There are real people that are the cause and THOSE real people need to be brought to the attention of everyone. Blaming this on the president(no matter who it is) is dumb and detracts from the real fight.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> You are correct this has been going on for longer than three years but Obama appointed the final nail in the coffin with Lubechencko. *The answer is not to get worse or less freedom but get someone who will stand for freedom and less restrictive Government.* Forget the past it is gone we only have the present and the future so how are we going to leave this Country to our Children, that is the real question. Right now we are failing them big time. If Obama was the answer then what in hades was the question?


 
BINGO!!!!! So, make sure that when you vote that is at the top of the list of things you are thinking about... AT ALL LEVELS. Not just POTUS.

And this was exactly my point. If people do not open their eyes and see that this stuff is happening UNDER BOTH PARTIES. Then we are destined to continue to get screwed.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i got 3 more pictures under 23 trigger, we caught 6 or 8 on 25,s and 30,s


----------



## Sea Wolf 1960 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm hearing that because of NOAA's total failure at managing the red snapper stock LA. is considering a year long open season and 4 fish limit in their state waters. 
And yes *Jane Lubchenco* is a fish hugging liberal w/ NO IDEA of how to manage any fishery much less ALL the fisheries. She has been a misureable failure and when called down by congress to change their ways have ignored them. She wont go till we elect a new president.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*obama*



Sea Wolf 1960 said:


> I'm hearing that because of NOAA's total failure at managing the red snapper stock LA. is considering a year long open season and 4 fish limit in their state waters.
> And yes *Jane Lubchenco* is a fish hugging liberal w/ NO IDEA of how to manage any fishery much less ALL the fisheries. She has been a misureable failure and when called down by congress to change their ways have ignored them. She wont go till we elect a new president.


 and that is what this prez has to do with regs of all kinds .... more zars that any prez in history , legislateing from EPA


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry it took so long but here's the snapper we caught on a stretch 30


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Commercial king fishing and catching nice red snapper*

*Gentlemen, it is happening on the East coast of Florida. There is a complete ban (over 15mos now) on any/all red snapper. A friend of mine has caught dozens of RS while dragging spoons on planners while commercial king fishing. Occasionally he will catch them on his bug lines (1-5' from the surface).

He was also catching RS last summer off of Grand Isle La while trolling for king fish. He is 45 and has commercial fished for over twenty years. He will confirm, there are plenty of red snapper compared to 10 yrs ago. The regulations/ISQ's/closed seasons that began in the '90s have begun to pay off with more and more keeper+ fish..... on both coasts.
*


----------

